# And the award for the smallest shop goes to...



## dovetail2007 (14 Apr 2007)

Right, a shop tour 

Firstly, an overall look at my 'shop. In these pictures you can see:
Clamps, Saws and Marking Gauge attached to roof
Sheet Material resting against the wall
Chisels, straight edge and brush hanging off shelf
One over full shelf with fixings, adhesives and finishes (plus the radio  )
One shelf with very little on, a few offcuts, which will be home to (see last picture)
Router Table on a drop leaf table, with tub of wood preserver underneath
Small length of timber supported by router table
Disused toolbox that will "come in handy one day"














In this picture, you can see:
2 x sawhorses
Workmate
Workbench top (which rests on the two 'horses) complete with vice
Naff cabinet thing which houses most of my tools. On the top:
Pencils, pens, screwdriver, combination square 2x try squares, scissors, lighter and multi wrench.
In the top:
Jigsaw, sander, drill. plane and sharpening gear. Hammer, rubber mallet.
In the cupboard underneath:
Dust masks, tool paperwork, nail gun, sandpaper, box with bench dogs etc.
Kitchen towel, box of latex gloves, mitre clamp, goggles, ear defenders and various unfinished projects
On the right, a piece of hardboard used for gluing on and the bin
On the far right, a very old bike which I have to bash my leg on every time I "go to work"





Next, ontop of a shelving unit is my CMS, mounted on a chipboard base with a 2x2 block on the bottom for clamping in WM.
Scrapers, rasps and files on the right, hanging in a diet coke bottle which is hanging on a cup hook





That's the tour of my shop. The only element you didn't see is where I store my longer lengths of timber - in the garage, resting on top of a ladder which is stored horizontally - nice.

I decided I fancied having a go at using some hardwoods, so I looked up timber mills in Essex, and got very little. However I found a hardwood supplier in Barking, which is around 8miles from me. So, at the crack of dawn, I dragged Mum there (remember I'm only 15) and we found the place to be run by a nice couple of chaps who pointed me in the direction of two offcuts bins. They were massive (probably bigger than my shop ) and on my way I had to go through their mill, where I saw lots of posh machinery (cast iron planers etc..) all very nice. Then I found the wood... well... there was loads of it 

Below is what I could carry in one load - they said I can go back at any time and have a look through the stuff:





In with the stuff I got was some nice wood like is shown below:




Any guesses as to what it is?

I've decided that I'll get a scrollsaw (which will live under the router table) and then I can use some of the nice chunks of timber I've got my hands on 

The best bit? Guess how much they charged me for it all....? nowt 

I look forward to seeing some other teeny shops (although mine HAS to be the smallest?)

All the best,

Sam


----------



## RobertMP (14 Apr 2007)

I have one of those B & Q cheapy router tables too. Proved to be pretty useless until I threw away the plastic fence assembly and started using a timber batten instead. Then I sheared the spindle lock device because you have to tighten the collet very tight or the bit slips - that is off and 2 flats filed on the shaft (much better). Been a cheap way of learning what is wrong with cheap tables and why I need to get round to making one sometime 

Had those yellow topped plastic sawhorses too -until I put something heavy on one and it broke and smashed down flat!

I have the 'luxury' of a single garage and it is too small already. How big is a small shop?


----------



## greggy (14 Apr 2007)

hi sam, if i had a workshop like that at 15 yrs old i would be realy proud, well done mate. also your tools, nothing wrong with them. my workshop is 13x6. its also nice to see you using innovative ideas. =D>


----------



## ByronBlack (14 Apr 2007)

Hi Sam. I'm disapointed, where's the Tablesaw and Lie-Nielsen planes?? 

Good going with the scraps! What timber-yard did you go to.

I'm in essex too, not sure whereabouts you are, but there is a good supplier in Brentwood, called E O Burton (easily found with google).

Also, don't discount ebay for buying some hardwood, i've gotten some nice stuff very cheap on there occasionally.

Is this a hobby for you, or do you intend to go into a woodworking career? (Just being nosey).


----------



## Lord Nibbo (14 Apr 2007)

From Acorns grow mighty Oaks. I had nothing when I was your age so you should be quite proud of your achievments I know I would be.
My first ever tool was a 1/4" stanley mortice chisel, I've still got it :lol: Second ever tool was a Stanley #4 plane, that got nicked. In all the years (I'm now 59) I only ever used a B&D workmate bench until I made THIS a few months ago. Oh how I wish I had had the foresight to do what you have achieved. Well done.  =D>


----------



## llangatwgnedd (14 Apr 2007)

Dovetail,
Thanks for showing your workshop.
When I was 15yrs I had a Stanley #4 which I still use 36 years on, a Marples 1/2 chisel and the old mans coal hammer.
I'm still buying tools. :? But only quality ones these days.


----------



## tonybaloni (14 Apr 2007)

Hi Sam,

I've got to admire what you've done there. You should be very proud of yourself. 

It's a shame you are not nearer as I would happily give you a few tools. I've got a table saw you could have as well as a cheap router, a couple of cheapo sanders etc but could you be trusted not to cut off your arm?  Well you have got a CMS so ............, well you'd have to ask yer mum :wink: 

If you'd like them, well the portable ones anyway, drop me a pm with your details and I'll see what I can do.

Maybe some of the guys/girls on here who are nearer to you could do the same. We should nurture this enthusiasm!!

Good luck.

Tony


----------



## tiler99 (14 Apr 2007)

Thats a very kind offer Tony.


----------



## dovetail2007 (14 Apr 2007)

Thanks for all the replies and entusiasm - it's really appreciated!
Sorry I haven't replied sooner but have spent the day visiting relatives (no powertools to be seen so I wasn't happy hehe)

RobertMP: Yup, I appreciate the router table isn't an amazing piece of machinery, but it does for what I want, at least for the moment. Prior to buying the router/table pack (£50) I didn't have anything router wise, so I would have had to purchase a half inch router (which I got included for the £50) which would have cost a good £30. The remaining £20 would have been consumed by buying a table insert, which would have meant spending extra on a fence, materials, bits, nvr switch etc. I decided that at this point it was more economical to buy a specially made one, as (apart from 3hours constructing it) it was guaranteed to be finished and safe to use 
Could you send me a PM with where in Woodford you live - I'm only in Hainault so we could maybe meet up at some point?

ByronBlack: The timber yard I went to was Blumsoms, which is on River Road, Barking - I can send you directions if you like? Thanks for the enthusiasm - I'd love a table saw, but only a small one, as I have no room for infeed/outfeed tables 
I did look on eBay for some hardwood, and, in the future will probably return, but at this point in time I didn't want to tie up c.£60 on an assortment of timbers, only to find that they are not suitable for what I want to do and they end up in *my* offcuts box - may as well find what I like working first, then buy up proper stuff.
I really would love to go into woodworking as a careeer - I do have a strong passion for business - I always seem to be "Del Boy'ing" and selling various things - you've all been warned! So if I could tie them both together, I'd be more than happy.

Lord Nibbo: That is a lovely bench you have made. As you may have seen from my post a couple of days ago, I was intending on making a simple MDF type bench, but realised something that I couldn't help: It would need to be so small, it would be useless. So I went for the cheap option with the sawhorses and chipboard on top.

tonybaloni: What a kind offer! I'd love to take you up on some of those offers, so I will PM you later this evening - despite being the best part of 500miles away, I'm sure I can figure something out. Thanks for the kind words, it means a lot.

Cheers again guys,


Sam


----------



## dovetail2007 (16 Apr 2007)

Well well well.... I am possibly about to lose my title... 

Mum has allowed me more space in the shed 

I have now been permitted to use not only the area I had previously, but also the back wall (which the tower with the CMS is on) - a whole 8' of storage space!

Now, I'm quite content with using a workmate, and for actually working, I prefer to use the area infront of my current cabinet. This benefits from natural light from the window, and is not cramped.
What I'm going to do with my space (8x2') is this:

Build a surface which has got those plastic 3 drawer units underneath (like you get from Wilkinsons etc.) and these will house my tools and finishing materials (which are currently in the black cabinet cum surface) as this black cabinet will be ditched as it's naff.

This surface will need to be quite strong as it will have to support the weight of the router table (probably 20kg plus) CMS (12kg ish) Fretsaw (15kg?) Small Pillar Drill (more on that later) so, assuming there are no further additions, which can't be guaranteed 8) there will be around 75kg spread over 8'

I am unsure how to proceed with the surface.
Idea 1:
Get hold of a door of some sort, and rest it on my two sawhorses, which are rated to 450kg over the pair... hmm. Place drawer units in between the horses.

Idea 2:
Construct entire cabinet from chipboard/ply/mdf and risk it not being either finished or strong enough

Idea 3:
Try to get hold of some old kitchen cabinets which have a form of formica top on as well as having cupboards/drawers underneath


As it stands, I am prefering Idea 1, as it would seem to be cheap and reliable. Would a door take the weight of the machines listed above.

*Note* As I said, the machines will not be used on the surface - purely stored, then transported to the workmate for use

Anyone got any ideas on all this?


Sam


----------



## lurker (17 Apr 2007)

Dovetail,

Pity you live down the rough end of the country :lol: :lol: :lol: 
As I have a pile of kit you could have. Come on you essex lot help the lad out.

Suggest you go for idea 3 or similar - don't spend time & money on this as you will soon outgrow (become dissatisfied with) it.

If you can find a double glazing company locally they will almost certainly give you as many old doors as you can carry away.

Why don't you make yourself a posh sturdy saw horse?
I have one thats about 2ft high with a 5ft X 1ft top and although I have two very nice benches I bet I do 80% of my sawing, chiseling etc on the horse, sort of semi japanese style half sitting on it and the workpiece.


----------



## dovetail2007 (17 Apr 2007)

Hi,

The latest incarnation of the idea is this:
As I said earlier, it will not be used for working on, just storing machinery on and under.
I have found that Ikea (yuck) have some very basic kitchen gear which I will get.
My theory is this:
2 x Base cabinet frame (80x70 option)
1 x Worktop

Assemble base units, place at each end of the wall, lay the worktop ontop. Bob's your uncle.

£54 done and dusted - should be solid and won't fall apart - I'd easily spend nearly that much on just materials even if making from Chipboard 

Cheers,

Sam


----------



## Lord Nibbo (17 Apr 2007)

dovetail":3qkwux86 said:


> Well well well.... I am possibly about to lose my title...
> 
> Mum has allowed me more space in the shed
> 
> ...



Keep nagging her Sam, you may get away with some more room. :lol: 

Sam I've pm'd you, look in your messages.


----------



## woodbloke (17 Apr 2007)

Its amazing what can be done in a small shop...make something *really* impressive and who knows what might follow in the way of workshop improvements :wink: . My first shop was a clapped out old 7x5' shed at the bottom of the garden and the first decent thing I made in there was a 5x3' pine refectory table for my parents. They thought that I wasn't going to do anything and this woodwork malarky was just a 'passing phase'. I didn't have any power tools except a sander, no heat or insulation (good in the middle of January) and everything was done by hand (in fact I made all my stuff with mostly hand tools 'till about 1998). I did have a small but solid bench and that makes* all* the difference, so if I were you that would be a priority, make a really solid, softwood framed bench to fit your workshop area, clad the top with a couple of bits of 18mm mdf with a bit of 'sacrificial' hardboard on the top and kit it out with a decent vice (have a look in your local 2nd hand shop). I also racked out all my tools and got the workshop very organised as I found it (and still do) much easier to work if all the tools most commonly used are directly in front of me, have a look at my shop in the 'User Gallery' Keep up the good work and post some more pics as things progress - Rob


----------



## promhandicam (17 Apr 2007)

Hi Sam. Just an idea if you haven't already gone down the Ikea route. I bought some kitchen units of of ebay last year for virtually nothing. Might be worth having a look. You might also get some wall units which are useful for storage. I'd also second the advice about getting a good vice. I still have my first (engineering) one and it extremely useful. Much better to go for an old second hand one than one of the cheap new ones too.

All the best,

Steve


----------



## bramers (18 Apr 2007)

hi sam

nice to hear from another young woodworker. I am only 17 and have spent thounsands on tools, i started when i was twelve and love everything about woodwork woodworking. 

if you get into a good college with good teachers and work damn hard then you can't go wrong. For a little inspiration for you, i have won Skillbuild two years running and have just won Young Woodwoker of the year and got a few thoundand £ worth of tools on the way.

Good luck with all your woodwoking endevours and keep us posted.

Cheers


----------



## mailee (18 Apr 2007)

Hey! Well done brammers. Starting off as you mean to go on then. Congratulations on the awards.


----------



## tim (18 Apr 2007)

bramers":3akjdqf6 said:


> For a little inspiration for you, i have won Skillbuild two years running and have just won Young Woodwoker of the year and got a few thoundand £ worth of tools on the way.



Brilliant - well done you. =D> =D> =D>. What did you win in your haul and what did you have to do to win / who were you up against. Congratulations

Cheers

Tim


----------



## Adam (19 Apr 2007)

Yeah, congratulations - thats seriously impressive. 

Adam


----------



## Paul Chapman (19 Apr 2007)

bramers":hppa4njq said:


> i have won Skillbuild two years running and have just won Young Woodwoker of the year and got a few thoundand £ worth of tools on the way.



=D> =D> =D> 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## woodbloke (19 Apr 2007)

Bramers - very impressive, well done =D> Have you posted any pics of stuff that you've done? - Rob


----------



## bramers (19 Apr 2007)

here are a couple of pics of my latest work, the mahogany table is what won Woodworker of the year.












And this is where my brand new LN 5 1/2 and LN chisel set live.





And these are my brand new LN 5 1/2 and LN chisel set






reagrds to what i have won, dewalt thicknesser, dewalt workclothing range, dewalt bandsaw extractor range of bessey clamps, dewalt 1/4 and 1/2" routers complete range of einhells tools and a few smaller bits.

Any woodworker gets a smile on there face when three palets of tools arrive, and you dont even know if you have room for them.


----------



## dovetail2007 (19 Apr 2007)

Wow, Hats off to you.
I absolutely love your plane cabinet - and the mahogany table, and the white table... awww... it's all amazing.
I have added you to Messenger - I look forward to a chat at some point.
Keep up the work - you're an inspiration to me 

Sam


----------



## wizer (20 Apr 2007)

:tongue9: The plane cabinet is amazing. Well Done


----------



## dedee (20 Apr 2007)

Bramers, hats off to you. Well done.

Any chance of a peek inside that cabinet, it looks a bit big for just one plane and a bunch of chisels :wink: 


And


----------



## woden (2 May 2007)

Just been reading through this thread and have to say well done Bramers you've made some amazing stuff there, especially the plane cabinet.

To Dovetail, great to see someone so enthusiastic and mature in their interest for woodworking at the age of 15. I'm 25 so it's been a decade but when I was 15 I was too much of a bum to have had a serious interest in woodwork. Thing is, the school I was at had this fantastically well kitted out technology department with all manner of great machines - heavy duty table saw, drill press, floor standing belt sander, grinders and a host of other stuff. Had I had this interest back then I could have probably managed to do lots of projects involving wood. As far as I can remember the head of the department allowed pupils doing their A levels to use all the machines too. Oportunity missed in my case.  Oh well, at least I discovered this fantastic interest eventually.

Just think, ten years from now you'll be a great woodworker with years of experience.


----------



## Woody Alan (2 May 2007)

As others have said bramers I really like the tool cabinet, shows a lot of skills and techniques all in one project, nice design too. 

Alan


----------



## Geoff (6 May 2007)

Yeah!!!!!!!! My room mate left for Europe yesterday!!!!!!
Now I have a 10'X10" shop for a WHOLE month!!!!!!

I can FINALLY get all those half built guitars done!!!!!! 


Hmmmm.....need beer though. ccasion5:


----------



## Anonymous (6 May 2007)

HI sam

Nice workshop for a 15 year old (I had to use my dads until i was 22!) - it'll soon fill with LNs over the years - the collection sort of accumulates as time passes :wink:


----------

